# 30° Grad und DU sitzt vorm Rechner



## Ossine (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal Interessieren , was ihr so bei dem schönen Wetter macht wenn Ihr nicht vor WOW sitzt. 
Ein paar Vorschläge habe ich zur Abstimmung schonmal hingeschmettert.

Viel Spass beim weiteren sammeln.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2010)

ich lieg mit meiner freundin im pool im garten der bis oben hin mit Crunch Ice gefüllt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (12. Juli 2010)

lol geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valumes (12. Juli 2010)

ich versuche nicht zu schmelzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und halte mich von der hitze fern so gut es geht^^


----------



## Ossine (12. Juli 2010)

Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> lol geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke , ich sitzte grad auf der Arbeit bei 38° Grad ohne Fenster in der zweiten Etage unter einem Flachdach ohne Klima. Da kann nur so ein scheiß bei rauskommen^^


----------



## cfcNigel (12. Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es mit...

Ich sitze auf der Arbeit (seit 07 Uhr) und hab keine Klimaanlage


Gruß


----------



## Feindflieger (12. Juli 2010)

Also bei den Al Alamein Temperaturen sitz ich auch lieber drinne am Ventilator.


----------



## Magistinus (12. Juli 2010)

Haha, komme gerade aus dem Freibad!


----------



## TR4CO (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich hocke im Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Olliruh, deine Sig is ja mal der Hammer xD


----------



## Koshirosaru (12. Juli 2010)

ich sutze mit meiner freundin rum und genieße mein eiskaltes weizen^^
oder ich geh schwimmen...
oder ich versuche den ventilator von meinen eltern aus dem schlafzimmer zu klauen damit es in meinem zimmer kühl wird... ist mir aber erst 3 mal gelunge oO


----------



## Nexxen (12. Juli 2010)

Ich bin im Urlaub habe mein NetBook dabei und zocke KEIN wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kann en Kumpel von mir machen der spielt meine chars hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im Ernst es ist viel zu warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Wie wär es denn mit "Ich hab kein RL, und Sitze immer vor dem Pc?"


----------



## Ossine (12. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie wär es denn mit "Ich hab kein RL, und Sitze immer vor dem Pc?"



Schöne Idee, aber dann müsste man sich ja auten. Wer will das den? Grins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (12. Juli 2010)

Ich sterbe auf der Arbeit...in meinem Büro wirds so saumäßig heiß...ich warte auf den Regen, der nicht kommt.

Zuhause wird es nicht besser, bis zum Schwimmbad ist es zu weit und wir haben noch kein Auto (das kriegen wir nächste Woche)...in meinem Winzgarten kann man auch nicht gerad gut ein Planschbecken aufstellen.

Ich wünsche mir den Herbst. Der Sommer kann gar nicht schnell genug vorbeigehen.

Wenns wenigstens nicht 35 Grad wäre *keuch*


----------



## Turkod (12. Juli 2010)

Arbeiten, zum Glück mit Klimaanlage!


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Juli 2010)

ich arbeite -_-


----------



## SeRuM (12. Juli 2010)

Ich nutze den kühlen Morgen/Abend eines jeden Tages zu Motorradfahren und den Rest gammel ich rum.

Ich habe tiefstes Mitleid mit allen die bei diesen Temperaturen arbeiten müssen.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (12. Juli 2010)

Ich brauche dringend das Antischwitztotem...

Ich renn jetz schon dauernd unter die Dusche um mich mit eiskaltem Wasser abzukühlen. Leider keine Zeit fürs Schwimmbad/See, Klausur steht morgen an. -.-


----------



## Serephit (12. Juli 2010)

@TE: endlich kommt nicht von Ente


----------



## Schiimon (12. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Also bei den Al Alamein Temperaturen sitz ich auch lieber drinne am Ventilator.



^this + vor ~5 uhr is es im Freibad nich erträglich


----------



## Serephit (12. Juli 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> Olliruh, deine Sig is ja mal der Hammer xD



versteh ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann mir das jemand erklären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (12. Juli 2010)

Arbeiten! Seit letzter Woche müssen se mich sogar aus dem Büro schmeißen, da wir endlich ne Klima bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (12. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß gar net was ihr alle habt? Hier in Duisburg hats gerade richtig schön kalt geregnet =) Starker Wind kam auch noch dazu, also son Unwetter 1.0 Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nicht ganz Unwetter, aber son bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

22°C Raumtemperatur ziehe ich 35°C Außentemperatur vor.


----------



## Putinbox (12. Juli 2010)

wir haben ein unwetter gerade...also schön kühl;D


----------



## Yiraja (12. Juli 2010)

sturmwarnung bei mir keine sonne nur warm also zu hause bleiben un ventilator huldigen^^


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Juli 2010)

Vercon schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar net was ihr alle habt? Hier in Duisburg hats gerade richtig schön kalt geregnet =) Starker Wind kam auch noch dazu, also son Unwetter 1.0 Beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sitze in Essen...hatten bis gerade die Rolladen wieder zugezogen + Ventilatoren (alle!) auf Maximum gestellt.

Da ich auch im RL in einer Erdgeschoss (eig Keller-) Wohnung lebe UND einen Hexer spiele, würde es mich eiskalt zu den Hexern im Keller ziehen^^

"leckstein, leckstein, alles muss geleckt sein"


----------



## My_name_is_MR_wow (12. Juli 2010)

Während ich das hier schreibe weht ein extrem Starke Wind durch die Straßen der endlich den neunen Contä.... kühle Luft bringt^^


----------



## Harkor (12. Juli 2010)

Ich sitze im Büro, über mir rauscht unerträglich die überdimensionierte Klimaanlage.
Meine rechte Hand an der Maus fängt fast an einzufrieren.
Und das ist keine Satiere oder Wunschdenken, das ist RL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gleich hol ich meine Jacke aus dem Auto.


----------



## Lenay (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab meinen Deckenventilator auf Dauerbetrieb und 'nen großen Standventilator + alle Fenster aufm' Dachboden auf, damit schön Durchzug ist ^^.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (12. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei so ner Hitze beschränk ich meine sozialen Kontakte eh nur auf die Arbeit und meine eigenen vier Wände - Besucher sind gerne gesehen solange sie nich zu viel Hitze abstrahlen. Draußen halt ich's jedenfalls nur bei 120 km/h mit offenen Fenstern aus, was das Einkaufen etwas problematisch macht (für die anderen zumindest).


----------



## Ganos (12. Juli 2010)

Ich sitze in meinem Dachzimmer....hmmm 34° hier drin. Überlege mir, was ich als nächstes tun soll^^ Entweder ich geh in den Garten (ebenfalls extrem heiß)...oder ich zocke WoW (auch nicht viel besser)
ach mann....wie soll ich mich bloß entscheiden xD 


hmm, ich glaub ich schnapp mir n Weizen und setz mich auf die Terasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


I <3 Sommerferien


----------



## Kremlin (12. Juli 2010)

ich mag meine sauna.


----------



## Noenon (12. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er hat ganze 9 Min gebraucht um 4 Tasten zu drücken.
Was sagt uns das?^^


----------



## SchurxoxD (12. Juli 2010)

So als frostmage rumrennen is schon nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie wärs. ich bettel den mage lehrer an mir den Zauber [Eiskaltes Bier aus dem Gefrierfach herbeizaubern Rang XII] beizubringen.

Lg. SchurxoxD


----------



## Wizziac (12. Juli 2010)

ich bin auf arbeit. und ich habe als einzigste ein klimatisiertes büro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zuhause erwartet mich dann wieder meine wohnung unterm dach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossine (12. Juli 2010)

SchurxoxD schrieb:


> So als frostmage rumrennen is schon nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So mag ich das.


----------



## Regine55 (12. Juli 2010)

Berlin, 38°C und die Frisur sitzt...

Häng im Büro fest, ein Glück mit Klimaanlage. Gott segne meinen Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TesterTwo (12. Juli 2010)

Sch... Arbeit, keine Klimaanlage, nur ein kleiner Ventilator unterm Tisch...


----------



## Azorian (12. Juli 2010)

Bei uns stürmt und regnet es seid 30 Minuten draußen.
--> gemütliche 23 Grad draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (12. Juli 2010)

Fahr meistens mim Moped durch die Gegend, is aber auch nicht ganz entspannend weil ich mich da teils auch wie'n Brathähnchen fühl.


----------



## Ganos (12. Juli 2010)

Jo, Berlin mitte is es am schlimmsten. Dadurchm, dass die vielen Gebäude und Betonbauten Hitze abstrahlen, kann man da schon auf die 40° kommen


----------



## j4ckass (12. Juli 2010)

Wien, 32°C, Sonnenschein.
Hilton Sky Office, 14. Stock, dank Klimaanlage konstante 24°C.


----------



## Philine (12. Juli 2010)

TesterTwo schrieb:


> Sch... Arbeit, keine Klimaanlage, nur ein kleiner Ventilator unterm Tisch...



unterm Tisch ? 

oh nein Kopfkino springt gleich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulii (12. Juli 2010)

ich hab das büro mit der einzigesten klimaanlage und verlange eintrittsgeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch arbeiten bis um 5,
ins auto springen und in 5min im freibad sein,
dauerkarte zücken
weitere 2 min für umziehen und sachen verstauen
ins wasser springen


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (12. Juli 2010)

Bin grad in Fresno und schreibe meine Seminararbeit es sind 40° Grad und der Stand in meiner nähe ist Aufgrund von Hautkrebsgefahr gesperrt.


----------



## merc91 (12. Juli 2010)

ich dachte schon das wird ein flamethread aber ne der is echt nice =)

mein beileid an alle die bei der hitze arbeiten müssen und keine klimaanlage haben


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Juli 2010)

Das Wochenende war toll...

Meine Mutter rief an: Bitte mäh draußen mit der Motorsense, fahr zur Müllkippe, spül die Sachen ab, räum auf!
Ne Bekannte rief an: Hey, Lust heut Abend auf Kino?
Meine Schwester rief an: Bock, heut Abend zu grillen?

Mein Tag:
Durch die Hitze um 7 Uhr aufgewacht, die Zeit genutzt, um den örtlichen Bäcker zu besuchen. Mittags einkaufen gewesen, allem voran kistenweise Wasser. Abends dann ab ins Kino (is da schließlich schön kühl). Noch in der Nacht kam dann meine Mutter von ner Silberhochzeit kurz rein, weil sie in der Nähe war (und mir noch einige Sachen bringen musste) und stellte mit Entsetzen fest, das ich vor allem ja NICHT draußen bei 40 Grad in der Sonne mit schwerem Gerät rumgefuchtelt habe! Und meine Schwester? Gegrillt wird in morgen^^


----------



## Blackraptor17 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich sitze in gemütlichen 18°c vorm rechner!^^ Ach ne Klimaanlage ist doch was feines^^


----------



## Rysuss (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab im Moment noch diese Woche Urlaub... Tagsüber habe ich 29-31° Raumtemperatur, nachts um halb 3 (nach 3 Stunden lüften) waren es dann immernoch 24° im Schlafzimmer -.-

So blöd es klingt.... Ich wär jetzt gern auf der Arbeit in meinem Büro mit Klimaanlage xD

Freibad kann man hier vergessen.... Unzählige Schüler sind von daheim ins Schwimmbad gezogen und haben sich dort breit gemacht =(

Auch wenn ich nicht an Gott glaube..... Herr, lass es regnen xD


----------



## Legendofz (12. Juli 2010)

Lustige Idee die umfrage: 

Also wir machen definitiv nen 40er raid im Kustermann-Park am See. Erstmal buffen mit kühlem Bier und dann kanns auch gleich losgehen. Tanks gehen erstmal an die Elite-Girls ran, wir DD's machen unsere Charme DPS. Gibts Klatsche healen unsere Zivis. Bin aber mittlerweile EF bei der fraktion "Hasen", gibt ne hübsche Epic-Belohnung wenn du EF bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Non Elite-Mobs übernehmen unsere Mädels in selber Aufstellung. Brauchen aber keine Tanks, ihre Charme DPS haut die Instant vom Hocker. Gibt son paar Passagen in dem Raid, da musst du aufpassen. Bei der Schwimm-Passage sollte jeder die Sauerstoffanzeige im Auge behalten, auch der Alkohol Focus sollte NIE auf 100 gehen. 

Die Abend-Passage is recht relaxt, beim Lagerfeuer gibts spontane Ingame-szenen, die immer ganz witzig sind, die leuten dann immer den einzigen Ini Boss ein. Nennt sich "Polizei" und hat ne nette Mechanik Meist 4 Leute, wir müssen versuchen sie vom Feuer-Ausmachen abzuhalten. Tanks gehen ran und labern Sie voll. CC ist übelst wichtig, müssen per "Ausweis"-kontrolle auf Trab gehalten werden, damit wir nicht Instant down gehen durch Ihr "Fesseln und Abführen". Damage machen Sie keinen, von dem her gehen die Heals auf CC. Die DD's sollten sich bei dem Boss unbedingt fern halten vor allem "spotten" ist verboten, sonst gibts nen instant Whipe. am Samstag sind zwar 2-3 leute, bei denen der Alk-Debuff zu oft gestackt war bei "Fesseln und Abführen" down gegangen aber das Feuer hat überlebt und der Drop war auch klasse....

Hab n neues Non-Criminal-Trinket bekommen - Anlegen - 100%ige Chance bei Begegnung mim Polizei Boss 100 % bewegungstempo zu erhalten


Peace


----------



## Tamîkus (12. Juli 2010)

30 grad das wär noch schön es sind bei mir grad 38 im schatten in die sonne oder raus gehe ich nu net da kan man net richtig atmen so am abend wens wieder bissl kühler wird


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2010)

Wollte eigentlich joggen gehen, aber ob das bei den Temperaturen so gesund ist... hmhm..


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (12. Juli 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bei so ner Hitze beschränk ich meine sozialen Kontakte eh nur auf die Arbeit und meine eigenen vier Wände - Besucher sind gerne gesehen solange sie nich zu viel Hitze abstrahlen. Draußen halt ich's jedenfalls nur bei 120 km/h mit offenen Fenstern aus, was das Einkaufen etwas problematisch macht (für die anderen zumindest).



Wieso denn das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus fahrendem Auto durch den Supermarkt zu brettern und Zeug einsammeln ist doch net soooo schwer! Gut an der Kasse wirds eng...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (12. Juli 2010)

Hier sind es im moment 18,8°C.

Es ist auszuhalten. (:


----------



## Airness (12. Juli 2010)

Steige gleich in nen ICE ein.  "Sturzhelm aufsetz"


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (12. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich joggen gehen, aber ob das bei den Temperaturen so gesund ist... hmhm..



Hitzschlag, Dehydrierung ... Was ist daran ungesund ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## verstecki2k (12. Juli 2010)

also an sich kann man doch nur zuhause bleiben ... lüfter an und ka TV, aufm bett liegen und nicht bewegen oder zocken ... für alles andere ist es zu warm ... im Pool sind 30° also kann man die "erfrischung" auch vergessen ... 
aber ich darf im moment zum glück auf arbeit sitzen (bis 23:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und das ganze ohne klima mit knapp 20 rechnern die rennen und noch bissl wärme schmeißen falls mal ein kleines lüftchen sich zu uns verirren sollte.

*auf mittleid warten*


----------



## Zanny (12. Juli 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> 30 grad das wär noch schön es sind bei mir grad 38 im schatten in die sonne oder raus gehe ich nu net da kan man net richtig atmen so am abend wens wieder bissl kühler wird


This
Bei 30 Grad würd ich wahrscheinlich gerade in der Sonne liegen aber was da draußen abgeht ist ja net mehr auszuhalten


----------



## BlizzLord (12. Juli 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Jo, Berlin mitte is es am schlimmsten. Dadurchm, dass die vielen Gebäude und Betonbauten Hitze abstrahlen, kann man da schon auf die 40° kommen



Bei mir im Zimmer herrschen seit mind. 5 Tagen locker 35 Grad. :/
In der Nacht wirds auch nicht besser...
Ich will nen Pool oder Regen. :'(



> Aus fahrendem Auto durch den Supermarkt zu brettern und Zeug einsammeln ist doch net soooo schwer! Gut an der Kasse wirds eng...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann steht man aber nicht mehr solange an. :3


----------



## Shido19 (12. Juli 2010)

get a life boons and a real girlfriend, or u all will die virgin


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2010)

verstecki2k schrieb:


> *auf mittleid warten*



Von mir nicht. Ich hab eigentlich nur einen Nebenjob, musste trotzdem 10 Tage komplett durcharbeiten ohne Klimaanlage. 40 Grad im Laden gehabt... hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (12. Juli 2010)

Oh man, in meinem Zimmer herrschen stolze 32 Grad, die auch am Abend nicht im Stande sind sich mal zu verringern ^^ (Scheiß Dach-Zimmer)


Dazu darf ich gleich noch in die Uni. Dort erwartet mich ein PFLICHTSEMINAR in einem Raum, der KEINE Klimaanlage hat, KEINEN Ventilator und.....ihr werdet es wahrscheinlich schon ahnen.....KEINE Fenster, die man öffnen kann! Wer immer sich in den 60er-70er Jahren sowas ausgedacht hat, der möge bitte Vortreten und den Rest des Sommers in eben jenem Raum verbringen!

Keine weiteren Fragen Euer Ehren!


----------



## LegendaryDood (12. Juli 2010)

Mein Bruder und ich haben eben festgestellt, das es im Moment einfach zu warm ist um zu leben, deswegen werd ich mir heute Abend ne Kryostasiskammer basteln, mich zwischendurch für Wacken wieder auftauen lassen, und ansonsten bis zum Herbst da drin bleiben


----------



## kartoffelheld (12. Juli 2010)

also normalerwise sitz ich dan mit freunden am strand.

geht leider z.Z. nich da es in strömen regnet......

ich wills warm^^


----------



## verstecki2k (12. Juli 2010)

wo wohnst du ... ich komm mal rum


----------



## Syracrus (12. Juli 2010)

Wie gut, dass es hier grade in Strömen regnet :-)

Ansonsten.... nun ja  Urlaub auf Terassanien ist zur Zeit angesagt...  
dort wachsen Bier und Limo an den Sträuchern und die Würstchen ( und Fleisch) spriessen aus dem Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Pool ist auch aufgebaut und erfreut sich über regen Betrieb.


----------



## Yveri1985 (12. Juli 2010)

temperaturen die einem den schweiß schon beim augen-auf-schlag ins gesicht treiben sind fuer niemanden angenehm, 
28° im zimmer , und mein venti geht zur haelfte mit auf den offenen pc , weils die graka einfach ned aushaelt ... 
aber immerhin hab ich so ein leichtes lueftchen durch die wohnung ziehen , also is es ertraeglich , und dann nacher ab ins freibad wenn mein bruder heimkommt^^

der hat aber eigtl auch nich besser, der is lkw-mechatroniker und hat immer aussentemperatur + 4-8° bei sich in der halle ^^


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (12. Juli 2010)

Bei den Temperaturen sitze ich aber auch lieber zuhause, am Ventilator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und schlecke genüsslich ein Eis ^^


MFG
Pala


----------



## Wizziac (12. Juli 2010)

au ja eis hab ich zuhause auch noch! das werde ich nachher genüsslich verschlingen!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (12. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bei mir im Zimmer herrschen seit mind. 5 Tagen locker 35 Grad. :/
> In der Nacht wirds auch nicht besser...
> Ich will nen Pool oder Regen. :'(
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob meine Versicherung solche Schäden abdeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Bei den Temperaturen sitze ich aber auch lieber zuhause, am Ventilator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah du bist mein Retter! Hab ja noch Eis im Gefrierfach! 
Wär ich gar net draufgekommen, die Sonne kocht mir anscheinend das Gehirn in meinem Schädel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taess (12. Juli 2010)

eigentlich wollt ich mich drauf beschränken nur zu lesen, da ich bereits beim gedanken meine finger zum schreiben bewegen zu müssen, anfange zu ölen. nun war ich ja, durch meine gedanken, evtl. körperlichen einsatz zu zeigen ja bereits am schwitzen und schreibe nun diese zeilen.

konstante 30 grad innentemperatur, ohne venti, dafür aber ne freuende hausverwaltung, die bereits jetzt schon $$ in den augen hat, bei dem gedanken an die nächste nebenkostenabrechnung.

ich bin mal wieder duschen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2010)

Unwetter inc!

Blitz, Donner, Regen, Hagel! Das volle Programm bitte!


----------



## Victor Van Doom (12. Juli 2010)

Bei euch geht dass doch noch. Ich sitze hier im Rechenzentrum und trage einen dicken Pullover, da mich sonst unsere Klimaanlage erfrieren würde.
Brrrr...so kalt...und draußen ist es so heiß....Am besten stell ich mich in die Tür, da sollte es genau richtig sein^^


----------



## Baradakas (12. Juli 2010)

Ich bin grad in der Mittagspause, endlich weg von meinem 70, in worten siebzig Grad heißem Arbeitsplatz! This!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (12. Juli 2010)

Es fängt an zu gewittern!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feiert mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Juli 2010)

Bis gestern hab ich noch den ganzen Tag Fußball geguckt und Bier getrunken.

Was ich jetzt machen werde, weiß noch nicht so genau.


----------



## elendi93 (12. Juli 2010)

da fehlt ich rauch mein weed und chill im pool bei nicer mukke


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (12. Juli 2010)

Oh ja... wohne im Westen... da wo es seit Wochen ununterbrochen Regnen, Stürmen, Donnern, Blitzen sollte... ja... genau -.-

35° im Zimmer... oh ja ich erfriere bei dem starken Wind...


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Juli 2010)

Baradakas schrieb:


> Ich bin grad in der Mittagspause, endlich weg von meinem 70, in worten siebzig Grad heißem Arbeitsplatz! This!




Bist du Rennfahrer?^^


----------



## Manotis (12. Juli 2010)

Geile idee das erinnert mich an einen Satz von einem Kumpel von mir. Oh draußen scheint die Sonne! Ich sollte beim Zocken das Fenster aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe er meinte das nicht ernst aber war auf jeden witzig


----------



## Ragmo (12. Juli 2010)

ich wüsste nicht, wieso ich bei 45° außentemp (termometer in 2 meter höhe und im schatten (wird nur bei sonnenuntergang bestrahlt sonst immer im schatten dank hecke&baum)) rausgehen sollte...
da sind mir die 32° innentemp lieber
Ort:berlin


----------



## Barracudar (12. Juli 2010)

Ich suche mir ein kühlen Plätzchen im Garten und mache ein Lagerfeuer aus Holz und Stein und skille meine Kochkunst hoch...

Fail

Die Kochstelle/Lagerfeuer brauch doch garkeine mats mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (12. Juli 2010)

cfcNigel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit...
> 
> Ich sitze auf der Arbeit (seit 07 Uhr) und hab keine Klimaanlage
> 
> ...




dito - lasst uns eine Gilde gründen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baradakas (12. Juli 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Bist du Rennfahrer?^^



Nein aber koch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (12. Juli 2010)

Es reeeeeeeeegneeeeeeeeeeeet ! *freu*


----------



## Regine55 (12. Juli 2010)

foobarbar schrieb:


> ........................................................................................



achso siehst du das...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2010)

foobarbar schrieb:


> ......................



Brauchst nicht zu pushen, gibt nur ärger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, diese jungfräulichen Schwimmhymen...


----------



## merc91 (12. Juli 2010)

gleich isser eh raus wenn ein mod das sieht =)

hitze trifft hirn kritisch


----------



## Cali75 (12. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich sitz auch im Büro, aber die Klimaanlage läuft so lala. 

Am WE war ich allerdings drinnen am Rechner, weil meine Wohnung Süd- und Westseite hat und bei 36Grad ist es auf meiner Terasse wie im Backofen. 
Also den Hundi geduscht und in die kühle Ecke geschickt und dann PC an zum zocken. Für alles andere war es viel zu heiß.


----------



## Sarvan (12. Juli 2010)

Ich versuch die Hitze zu überleben und freue mich drauf wenn der Sommer vorbei ist. Mal ehrlich, gegen schönes Wetter hab ich nichts, ABER für uns hitzeempfindliche Deutsche sind 35° einfach viel zu viel, 20 würden absolut reichen!


----------



## merc91 (12. Juli 2010)

foobarbar schrieb:


> ................................HIRNBRAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....................................



ach ne echt? bei dir? wär ich jetzt so von allein gar nich drauf gekommen...


----------



## No_ones (12. Juli 2010)

428 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
119 Mitglieder, 309 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder 




geil ^^


----------



## Icewindlady (12. Juli 2010)

Ich sitz auch in der Arbeit und muß noch bis 18:00 Uhr durchhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Werd danach aber gleich mit meinem Oger-Kumpel an den See fahren, ist nur zu hoffen, daß es bis dahin kein Wärmegewitter gibt.

Ich find den Sommer einfach super!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (12. Juli 2010)

foobarbar schrieb:


> ................................HIRNBRAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....................................





*gähn*

Ich sach dann schonmal Tschüß


----------



## No_ones (12. Juli 2010)

Icewindlady schrieb:


> Ich sitz auch in der Arbeit und muß noch bis 18:00 Uhr durchhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh gewitter..


neeed !!!!


----------



## Azerak (12. Juli 2010)

Warte dass nen Kumpel mir in MSN antwortet damit wir morgen um diese Uhrzeit an der Ostsee sitzen können 30m weit weg vom Strand ^_^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2010)

foobarbar schrieb:


> ..................................................................................FUCK



Tastatur kaputt oder haste irgendwelche Probleme ?

BTT: Hoffe, dass es hier nochmal regnet (Hamburg), draußen glüht der Asphalt und drinnen die Drähte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ventilator läuft im 24/7 Modus und die kalte Cola steht schon bereit. Was will man mehr ? :>


----------



## Battlefronter (12. Juli 2010)

Ich friere mich in meiner Kühltruhe im Keller ein und lass mich wieder auftauen wenn Herbst ist.


----------



## Cotraxis (12. Juli 2010)

habe gerade feierabend... freute mich auf schönes wetter und endlich mal wieder schwimmen gehen...


alle planungen für den ar... , da hier ein wirklich schweres gewitter ist mit schönem kräftigen regen und starken orkanböen.... -.-*


darauf nur ein 3 fach " DANKE MUTTER NATUR "


----------



## Brodehl (12. Juli 2010)

Da ich kein RL habe, liege ich bequem in meinem Bett. Neben mir der PC und trinke eine schöne eiskalte Cola. 

Leider ist es hier so kalt, das ich mir sogar ein leichten Pulli überziehen muss. Selbst mein Dackel der neben mir liegt, hat sich unter meiner Decke zusammen gerollt und chillt nach seinem Mittagessen erst mal ne Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach...was wäre ich doch aufgeschmissen ohne meine KLIMAANLAGE Laut Anzeige Aussentemp im 35° im Schatten, Zimmertemp. 22°


----------



## Kiligen (12. Juli 2010)

Ich mache das was ich jedes Mal tue , wenn ich nicht vor dem PC sitze.......
Prospekte austragen. Und nein , es ist nicht leicht 1000 Stück auszutragen, wenn euer Gebiet einfach reines Ausdauertrainien darstellt. 
PS: So um die 700-800 Einzelhäuser


----------



## Ultimo01 (12. Juli 2010)

Ice-Party in Northend ;D


----------



## grimmige Zockerline (12. Juli 2010)

Das ist doch mal ne Abstimmung^^ Antischwitztotem ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als ich "Schwimmhymenschlucht" gelesen habe, ist mir das brühwarme Mineralwasser, das ich grade trinken wollte, wieder zur Nase raus^^

also "Hymen" und so... ihr wisst schon *hust*


----------



## Sypher (12. Juli 2010)

Ich muss zugeben ich hab: [Bemerkenswerte Klimaanlage] erst letztens in der neuen Instanz: "Spinnenverseuchter Dachboden" gefunden!

War hinter dem mächtigen Endboss der Instanz "Bezahler der Stromrechnung"... was ein Fight! Da geht nix mit Spott und Drohruf!
Da braucht man den Erfolg "Der Diplomat" und die (nicht mehr ganz so seltene) Fähigkeit 
[Menschlicher Wasserfall] 
Aus Eurem Körper beginnen eine vielzahl von kleineren Bächen
zu rinnen, welche Sofort eure Rüstungen durchnässen: 
Bei Stoff +20% Rüstung und Reißfestigkeit, erhöht die "Ausziehzeit" um 40%
Bei Leder +10% Rüstung, +90% Geruch erhöht die Ausziehzeit um 20%

Bin nur Druide/Mage daher darf ich bezüglich Platte und Schwere Rüssi nix Lesen.


Jedenfalls, nach einem endloslangen Kampf, bei dem ich sogar den debuff [In einer Pfütze stehend] (+100% Schaden von Blitzschild/Blitzschlag/Kettenblitz) abbekommen habe. Konnte ich sie endlich in mein Verließ schleppen... (btw: hat da jemand eine gewisse Gepäcklast eingefügt? Wenn ja muss ich auf Bär umskillen, wegen mehr stärke und so.)

Jetzt hab ich locker leichte 18° in meinem Zimmer, sehr angenehm.
Man könnte sagen es herrscht ewiger Winter in meiner Bude

Viel spaß beim Schwitzen^^


----------



## charly-sue (12. Juli 2010)

geh mit dem schiff aufm see und chills da den ganzen tag, oder sitz in der badi und hohl mir n sonnenbrand... beim wett sonnen *gg*
hauptsache ich bin draussen und nich im überhitzen büro am pc...

oder grillier das ganze wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt ja so viel emöglichkeiten, kann gar net alle aufzählen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (12. Juli 2010)

Boah Leute, ich spring gleich schön in eine angestellte Friteuse um mich abzukühlen ey! Wer will mit? xD


----------



## charly-sue (12. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Boah Leute, ich spring gleich schön in eine angestellte Friteuse um mich abzukühlen ey! Wer will mit? xD



lol ne danke, für das hab ich ne klimaanlage bei der man bis auf 18° runterkühlen kann.
ich friehr mir hier den arsch ab aufer arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathPinguin (12. Juli 2010)

Sitzt gerade bei auszuhaltenden 25[sup]o[/sup] in meinem Zimmer. Also noch im aus haltbaren Bereich.[sup]
[/sup]

Hab meine Abschluss geschafft und jetzt heißt es immer ===> Badesee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (am besten schon Vormittag um 11)


----------



## Brodehl (12. Juli 2010)

Ich würde meine Anlage auch am liebsten auf 18° stellen, doch dann habe ich den Hardmode meiner Drachendame freigeschaltet.
Dann ist man nur noch am kämpfen und kommt gar nicht mehr dazu die kühlen Temp. zu genießen... also dann lieber auf 22° lassen und chillen


----------



## Shirokun (12. Juli 2010)

was ihr alle für probshabt^^

Einfach schön mit lappi nach Draussen setzen unter nem Baum im schatten sich nen Joint rauchen kühles becks ice trinken und dabei chillig nen film schauen oder mucke hören =)


----------



## charly-sue (12. Juli 2010)

also ich chills hier im büro total, klima läuft seit morgens um 9.30 uhr und ja bei uns iner firma is wohl mein büro das kühlste über sonst is es total warm ausser im betrieb aber ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warte nur bis es 16.30 uhr is dann mach ich ne flieegeee...



Shirokun schrieb:


> was ihr alle für probshabt^^
> 
> Einfach schön mit lappi nach Draussen setzen unter nem Baum im schatten sich nen Joint rauchen kühles becks ice trinken und dabei chillig nen film schauen oder mucke hören =)



also das becks würd ich gegen feldschlösschen eintauschen aber der rest passt, würd mich auch dazusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2010)

Shirokun schrieb:


> was ihr alle für probshabt^^
> 
> Einfach schön mit lappi nach Draussen setzen unter nem Baum im schatten sich nen Joint rauchen kühles becks ice trinken und dabei chillig nen film schauen oder mucke hören =)


Na, da ist Hitze aber gesünder.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juli 2010)

*@ foobarbar*
Pack Dich lieber in eine Gefriertruhe!
Das hat 'nen doppelten positiven Effekt.
Du hast Abkühlung und wir hier Ruhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------------------
Ansonsten zum Wetter.
Das Einzigste, was mir zu schaffen macht, ist die Schwüle ohne Wind.
38 Grad gehen doch noch und sind auch lange keine Rekordtemperaturen, wie so manche Medien es ständig sagen.

Ich sage nur Sommer 2003 ... 42 Grad mit abschließenden heftigen Unwettern.

Bei der Hitze, fange ich oft morgens schon um 5 Uhr mit Arbeit an - mache später dann lange Pause -
und arbeite abends noch etwas.

Samstag zu Sonntag war schon mies.
Als man endlich nachts mal alle Fenster,Türen, aufreißen konnte,
meinte jemand, ne Privatdisko veranstalten zu müssen.

Bin da dann erst so um 4:30 Uhr zur Ruhe gekommen.
--------------------------

Jedenfalls gefällt mir so der Sommer.
Oft ware es im Rhythmus immer nur je2 Tage schön, und den Rest der Woche Nass/kühl.
Dann lieber so konstant sommerlich.

Ach und was auch in nem Pool geht .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. 
Abends nen T-Shirt in den Kühlschrank legen und zum Schlafengehen dann anziehen!
Soll Wunder bewirken! ^^

Und wenn Ihr Getränke im See kühlen wollt, legt sie nicht direkt in das Wasser.
Macht lieber nur ein Handtuch nass und wickelt das Getränk darin ein.
So wird es bis zu 10 Grad kälter!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Bipun (12. Juli 2010)

bei uns sahs erst nach regen aus aber nix is -.-  seit tagen hab ich nur ne boxershort an und schwitze mich tot... naja ausser beim einkaufen und so aber die versuchung ist groß^^


----------



## Loony555 (12. Juli 2010)

Büroarbeit bei lauschigen 30 Grad Raumtemperatur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgor (12. Juli 2010)

"WoW oder doch Reallife?"
soll das heißen, dass du WoW nicht zu den Hobbys zählst? zählt dann skaten, also ein Hobby, auch nich zum Reallife?


----------



## Hasabär (12. Juli 2010)

Also 37° sitze grad vorm rechner weils fett gestürmt und gerengnet hat. ansonsten bisschen mit freunden rumhängen oder an meiner mofa im schatten basteln.


----------



## Azashar (12. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs mit nen paar normalen Antworten?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (12. Juli 2010)

Arbeiten in der schönen Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (12. Juli 2010)

Gorgor schrieb:


> "WoW oder doch Reallife?"
> soll das heißen, dass du WoW nicht zu den Hobbys zählst? zählt dann skaten, also ein Hobby, auch nich zum Reallife?



ich denke mal du weißt genau wie er es meint und willst hier nur eine unnötige flame-runde starten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (12. Juli 2010)

Gorgor schrieb:


> "WoW oder doch Reallife?"
> soll das heißen, dass du WoW nicht zu den Hobbys zählst? zählt dann skaten, also ein Hobby, auch nich zum Reallife?



Sagen wirs so:

Wenn du dich beim Skaten verletzt tut's weh. (--->echtes Leben).

Wenn du in WoW stirbst macht das dir persönlich nix - gut vl bist du sauer (---> kein reales Leben)


----------



## Bral (12. Juli 2010)

Hmm Temperatur drausen 37 Grad, drinnen 41, beide Klimaanlagen leider Kaputt und mein Chef wundert sich warum ich seit ner Woche immer 2 Stunden früher zur Arbeit in das Klimatisierte Büro komme. Nebenbeibemerkt. ich versuche ihn schon zu überreden ob ich nicht mit nem Schlafsack dort pennen darf. Hätte auch den Vorteil ich wäre schneller auf der arbeit und die Uni ist auch gleich in der Nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwitzige Grüße


----------



## EPoker (12. Juli 2010)

Ich sitzte in 10 Minuten 2 Stunden beim Artzt und hab meine J1 -.-


----------



## MrBlaki (12. Juli 2010)

Sitze am Pc in meinem Zimmer.
Da es grade Gewitter gab und es draussen verdammt schwül ist...
Morgens Fenster auf, wenns warm wird schliessen und die Rolladen runter wirkt wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In meinem Zimmer ist es relativ kühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (12. Juli 2010)

bei uns hat es gerade auch richtig gestürmt.

Wurde auch mal zeit 

nur frag ich mich ob den Leuten vom Wetterdienst die hitze in den Kopf gegangen ist.
Wir bekamen eine Unwetterwarnung in der Stand Orkanartigerwind bis zu 110km/h schnell das stimmte auch aber dann vereinzelnt auch Tornados sichtbar!? 

hmm.... hab keinen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja ich sitze noch drin.
gleich gehts raus das kühle nass geniesen (kein Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich versuch mich gerade zu erhängen


----------



## Bandit 1 (12. Juli 2010)

Noch sitze ich auf der Arbeit - 2 Rechner und 2 Drucker um mich herum keine Klimaanlage, kein Ventilator - nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich ist aber Feierabend und dann gehts es erst unter die Dusche und dann ins Kino. Dort ist die Klimaanlage so 
kalt das man eine Jacke *!* braucht kein Witz. 
Schwimmbad ist nicht, da Regen angesagt ist.

WOW hab ich seit Wochen nicht mehr gespielt. Ab Oktober wieder denke ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (12. Juli 2010)

erster gedanke: wieder so ein mimimi-ihr-habt-kein-rl-thread.
zweiter gedanke: bestimmt kommt gleich ein mod, mim close-hammer.
dritter gedanke: hä?
vierter gedanke: *kicher*


----------



## rod2k8 (12. Juli 2010)

bei mir ist es eigentlich immer heiß und schwül, von 8-18 uhr im gewächsehaus XD

dannach aber direkt in meine kühle wohnung immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (12. Juli 2010)

> Ich stelle mein Wassertotem, Antischwitztotem, Handtuchtotem und mein Deototem ins 35°Grad Dachzimmer und bekämpfe die Mücken



passt fast nur habe ich die Totems nicht mit meinem Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu habe ich Dachwohnung aber Mücken sind bei mir dieses Jahr nicht so wild und fals doch macht das meine Katze schon aber die wied auch immer fauler 

Wo bleibt eigentlich das Unwetter was angesagt wurde? need Abkühlung


----------



## yorinaga (12. Juli 2010)

ich hab diesen sommer so richtig glück gehabt.. bis oktober nur frühschicht..und danach ab zum strand ^^ wie schön wenn man an der ostsee lebt. wow muss erstma ruhen.. bei der hitze klebt einem ja die maus an der hand fest ^^
na dann, habt nen schönen sommer zusamm :')


----------



## merc91 (12. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also ich versuch mich gerade zu erhängen



NEEEEIIIIIN TU ES NICHT!!!


geh nicht ins licht carol-ann... oO


----------



## Shagand0 (12. Juli 2010)

Es ist grade so warm das man kein bock hat raus zu gehen -> 2schritte draußen und man kippt um >:


----------



## dudubaum (12. Juli 2010)

Shagand0 schrieb:


> Es ist grade so warm das man kein bock hat raus zu gehen -> 2schritte draußen und man kippt um >:



mir reicht einer xD


----------



## Rotel (12. Juli 2010)

Bin ich froh, dass ich hier Flüsse mit schöner Landschaft hab. Gibt nix besseres auf der Welt als bei 35° nach einem strengen Arbeitstag mit Freunden und Freundin am Flussufer im Schatten zu grillen und n paar eiskalte Miller zu saufen. Ab und zu ins Wassser, ne Runde Poker ... Perfekt. Wer braucht da noch WoW. Hmpf....trotzdem dauerts noch 90min bis Feierabend.


----------



## cloer (12. Juli 2010)

Och, Ich wohn an der Ostsee, 500m zum Strand.
Den Rest könnt ihr euch denken, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (12. Juli 2010)

cloer schrieb:


> Och, Ich wohn an der Ostsee, 500m zum Strand.
> Den Rest könnt ihr euch denken, oder?
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEED!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seridan (12. Juli 2010)

Rotel schrieb:


> Hmpf....trotzdem dauerts noch 90min bis Feierabend.



Jo bei mir sinds noch 120 min...bei der Hitze 9,5 stunden arbeitfür ein azubigehalt von 600€ im monat... -.-


----------



## Manitu2007 (12. Juli 2010)

also ich konnte keine richtige Antwort finden daher meine eigene:Ich sitze im Auto auf dem weg zu  meiner Schwester (Schwesterchen faehrt)
 kuehle 19 grad im auto

PS:

Das I Pad rockt

MfG


----------



## colll (12. Juli 2010)

wie viele leute auf der arbeit auf buffed.de sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also ich sitze zuahause mit nem kalten bier temperatur im zimmer angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (12. Juli 2010)

ich hätte noch ne nette antwortmöglichkeit....
ich sitzte vorm rechner bis es 45 grad erreicht hat, und hoffe, das mir der magierlehrer beibringt, dinge in einen kühlschrank zu verwandeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne mal im ernst, momentan ists draußen wärmer als in der wohnung, trotz laufender rechner, da kriegt mich nach 11 uhr morgens erstmal keiner mehr raus. lieber schmeiß ich die kinder um 8 ausm bett (trotz ferien) und geh mit denen raus, aber ab 11 ist echt zu warm. und das wird ja auch erst ab spät abends wieder besser. vor die türe gehen, wäre momentan als ob man an der haustüre gegn ne wand läuft...


aber sollten wir uns nicht freuen das der sommer endlich mit volldampf da ist, über den eisigen winter haben wir uns auch beschwert und mal ehrlich, wer wünscht ihn sich zurück??? ich bestimmt nicht.


frohes schwitzen und einen halbwegs kühlen raum wünsch ich euch


----------



## Topperharly (12. Juli 2010)

hab noch 50 min *puh* durfte in den letzten tagen weiß der teufl wievielen seiten drucken... schätze mal so 700-1000 und das an einem alten drucker.....


----------



## Seridan (12. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Das I Pad rockt
> 
> MfG



Aber n paar Tippfehler drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne ich von meinem iPhone ^^


----------



## Shirokun (12. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na, da ist Hitze aber gesünder.



wer redet schon von gesund leben? o.O was bringt es mir 103 zu werden wenn ich ann kein spaß habe? lieber 70 jahre ungesund leben als 103 jahre auf alles verzichten^^


----------



## Syracrus (12. Juli 2010)

Och nööö..... der schöne Regen ist weg und die Sonne scheint wieder auf die Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ colll : Ja was willst du sonst bei so einem Wetter auf der Arbeit machen? Oder arbeitetst du tatsächlich 8 Stunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulii (12. Juli 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Jo bei mir sinds noch 120 min...bei der Hitze 9,5 stunden arbeitfür ein azubigehalt von 600€ im monat... -.-



seit wann dürfen azubis mehr als 8,5h pro tag arbeiten ?


----------



## Janica-Damira (12. Juli 2010)

ich sitz mit 39,5°C Fieber zuhause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cool oder?	(es ist so zum ...... da isses eh schon so heiß, und dann sowas....... ich komm mir vor wie ein Grillhähnchen... innen wie außen gut durch....)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Juli 2010)

Ih stimmt für "wenns doch nur 30 grad wären" .. hier sinds fast 40 bei stuttgart


----------



## merc91 (12. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> also cic Ih konnte keine richtige Antwort finden daher meine eigene:Ich ksitze im Auto auf dem w weg zue meiner Schwester (Schwesterchen faehrt.
> Und Josh das Wetter is schone und qwir habes hier gemütliche 19 grad im Auto^^
> 
> PS|:
> ...



anscheinend ruckelt es auch ein wenig bei dir im auto xD

aber gz zum i pad. finds nur bescheiden dass es keine kartenslots oder usb hubs hat.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Juli 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> seit wann dürfen azubis mehr als 8,5h pro tag arbeiten ?




Dürfen sie offiziell nicht, aber vielleicht will er ja übernommen werden.


----------



## Raveless (12. Juli 2010)

Schön wäre es auf der Arbeit zu sein oder zu hause vorm Ventilator zu sitzen.
Ok, da bin ich zwar gerade, aber durchaus momentan die Hälfte der Zeit bei Waldbränden in der Region unterwegs.
Körperliche Höchstleistung in der prallen Sonne - super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2010)

Janica-Damira schrieb:


> ich sitz mit 39,5°C Fieber zuhause.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ging mir letzte Woche genau so. Fieber + Hitze ist tödlich. Am Besten nur schlafen und viel trinken, das hilft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHutmacher (12. Juli 2010)

37° draussen.. da KANN ich nichts anderes machen als mir TV anzutun oder eben Zocken/vorm Rechner sitzen, ich bin ich doch Geisteskrank ^^


----------



## Àrunál (12. Juli 2010)

Ach habe ich es schön

Ich chille bei uns einfach im keller mit schönen 20 Grad und trinke cola mit eiswürfeln XP. 

Schwimbad is nicht keinen bock mich zu auf den weg zumachen. 

Schule haben wir morgen kurzstunden und heute hatten wir schon nach der 4. frei Juhuhu.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Juli 2010)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> ich bin ich doch Geisteskrank ^^




merkt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist die hitze..


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2010)

Ich mach mirn chilligen, zock manchmal n bissl Pokémon aufm alten Gameboy [Ja, noch der mit der Kontrasteinstellung und ohne Farben ^_^), trink viel Wasser, bevorzugt bin ich draussen.


----------



## Bjizzel (12. Juli 2010)

Sitze hier bei Innentemperatur 32°C und daddel. Mehr bewegen ausser zum Kühlschrank wäre Selbstmord. Draussen hats in der Sonne schlappe 37°C - ich geh doch net raus bei so Temperaturen o.O Es weht zwar ein Lüftchen, aber immer nur am Fenster VORBEI *kotz*... Regen gibts auch nicht und Abkühlung ist lazt Wetter.com in den nächsten 7 Tagen auch nicht *verzweifel*
Ins Freibad kannste abhaken hier sind seit Freitag Sommerferien und keinen Bock auf die Kids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am WE werd ich mich wohl mal ans Meer bemühen... den Rest der Woche heisst es ausharren, täglich duschen und das WE herbeisehnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Àrunál (12. Juli 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich mach mirn chilligen, zock manchmal n bissl Pokémon aufm alten Gameboy [Ja, noch der mit der Kontrasteinstellung und ohne Farben ^_^), trink viel Wasser, bevorzugt bin ich draussen.



was besseres habe ich auch nicht zu tuhen!(allerdings fifa 08 auf meinem nintendo ds)Und ich gehe keinen schritt raus^^


----------



## Janica-Damira (12. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ging mir letzte Woche genau so. Fieber + Hitze ist tödlich. Am Besten nur schlafen und viel trinken, das hilft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke für dein Mitgefühl...... liegen geht nicht..... 1. viiiiiel zu warm, .....2. meine Knochen sind momentan älter als ich und verar... mich.... (Schleimbeutelentzündung in der Hüfte). Trinken.. jo..... 4 Liter Wasser und Kräutertee

und ablenken... buffed und WoW... immer mal ein bissl.

PS: aussentemperatur gestern 39,4°, abgelesen gestern abend um halb 7, bei mir am Balkongeländer aussen.

An alle die arbeiten müssen.... ihr tut mir wirklich leid.... (das mein ich ernst)


----------



## Bjizzel (12. Juli 2010)

> An alle die arbeiten müssen.... ihr tut mir wirklich leid.... (das mein ich ernst)



This!!!!


----------



## Sysa (12. Juli 2010)

> Also wir machen definitiv nen 40er raid im Kustermann-Park am See. Erstmal buffen mit kühlem Bier und dann kanns auch gleich losgehen. Tanks gehen erstmal an die Elite-Girls ran, wir DD's machen unsere Charme DPS. Gibts Klatsche healen unsere Zivis. Bin aber mittlerweile EF bei der fraktion "Hasen", gibt ne hübsche Epic-Belohnung wenn du EF bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





nett geschrieben, da kam mir doch tatsächlich trotz übermässiger Wärme und zusätzlichem Ärger wegen erzwungenem mit-dem-Laptop-spielen-müssen-weil-PC-streikt das große Gekicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier kam eben einmal ein erfrischender Wind mit zweimal Donnergrollen und 5 Regentropfen, dabei kühlte es sich schlagartig von 35 auf 24 grad ab ... nix wie Fenster auf, den "Sturm" durchwehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittlerweile sind es draussen wieder 33 Grad, aber hier drin konnte ich die Temperatur tatsächlich um 2 Grad absenken ... echt schon ne erleichterung, wenns nur noch 29 Grad sind.



Ach ja, den Leuten mit dem Hang zur eiskalten Dusche ein kleiner Tipp: nehmt lieber lauwarmes Wasser, das erfrischt wesentlich länger, weil der Körper nicht auch Kälteschock umspringt und anfängt zu heizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulii (12. Juli 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Dürfen sie offiziell nicht, aber vielleicht will er ja übernommen werden.



wer will denn sowas schon ?


----------



## Seridan (12. Juli 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> wer will denn sowas schon ?



Na ich, hab nach der Ausbildung erst nen 6 Monatsvertrag bekommen.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juli 2010)

Musste heute Mittag wegen der Beantragung eines Führungszeugnisses zur Gemeindeverwaltung.
da habe ich doch glatt die Frage gestellt, ob ich einen Pool bekomme?^^
Antworten kann man sich ja denken.

Hätte mal bei solcher Hitze die Frage lieber nicht stellen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....

*ist grad n bissle stürmisch hier - sieht nach was aus*
Nur ansagen tun sie schon seit (keine Ahnung mehr) ... Regen.
1x in fast 3 Wochen Regen?

.....


----------



## merc91 (12. Juli 2010)

*schaut gerade auf wetter.com nach*

... regen heute abend und heute nacht...

moment??!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*schaut genau auf den laptop...*

regen??!!!...

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=)


----------



## Kehrin (12. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also ich versuch mich gerade zu erhängen



Hhm... ich glaube das das schmerzhaft wird ...


----------



## Howjin15 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich machs mir ja ganz einfach haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hunter Twinken und 1x die stunde in meinen Pool hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aba jz so müde das ich mich wohl gleich inne sonne legen werd, zum glück steht mein PC 1m neben der balkontür haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (12. Juli 2010)

Ossine schrieb:


> mich würde mal Interessieren , was ihr so bei dem schönen Wetter macht wenn Ihr nicht vor WOW sitzt.



Also von schön kann ja kaum die Rede sein wenns im Schatten 34° hat.^^ Ich geh gegen Stuttgart 21 demonstrieren.


----------



## Paper (12. Juli 2010)

da fehlt ganz klar die auswahlmoeglichkeit: " ich habe 8 stunden in einer 40°+ halle gearbeitet und mir ne feine abkuehlung bei nem entspannten icc raid in meiner 31,5° wohnung verdient. Prost"


----------



## Feindflieger (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn meine Frau wegen der Hitze in Unterwäsche vorbei rennt find ich den Sommer doch ganz cool.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: beitrag 666 , da spricht wohl das Karma bei dem Post muhaha


----------



## Avek (12. Juli 2010)

Schwimmen und am Abend feiern gehn...wie jeden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Wenn meine Frau wegen der Hitze in Unterwäsche vorbei rennt find ich den Sommer doch ganz cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mh ob das so toll ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (12. Juli 2010)

das ist ganz bestimmt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach ja Regen INC! (endlich)


----------



## Feindflieger (12. Juli 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mh ob das so toll ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw nettes signatur pic


----------



## DerHutmacher (12. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> merkt man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zomg xD bestes Beispiel..


----------



## Dranay (12. Juli 2010)

Haha, geile Umfrage und sehr gelungene Fragen.

Mh ich hab kein Bock raus zu gehen, is mir viel zu warm da draußen.
Hab mir grad eben im Globus nen Ventilator mit 40cm großem Rotor gekauft und den hinter mir in der Wohnung platziert. So ne Dachgeschosswohung is echt übelst heiß, aber jetz is es sau angenehm.

Ist ja nich so, dass ich ein Stubenhocker bin. Aber Schwimmbäder sind mir zu überfüllt und zu viele schreiende Kinder oder obercoole Spaten mit ihren Weibern. Da bekomm ich aggros.
Klar könnt ich mit meiner Freundin runter an Rhein gehen. Aber bei der Sonneneinstrahlung bekomm ich eher Hautkrebs, als irgend was Anderes.
Mal sehen, was ich so morgen machen werde. Wenns wieder so bestialisch heiß ist, nich viel.


----------



## djmayman (12. Juli 2010)

du auch. sonst könntest die umfrage nicht machen


----------



## Aquapainter (12. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie wär es denn mit "Ich hab kein RL, und Sitze immer vor dem Pc?"




Jaaaaa, warum muss in jedem Fred sowas stehen? Wichtigtuerei nenn ich das.

BtT: ich halte mich auch von der Hitze fern. Wir haben leider draußen auch 38+ und im Pool sind es 34+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2010)

*graddiedickefetteregenfrontentdecktundsichübelsgefreut*

Es lebe der Ventilator  !


----------



## Liberiana (12. Juli 2010)

Ich sitze vorm PC, weil ich heute morgen Betreuer auf einem Sportfest bei 30°C war(!), und gerade nicht die Lust habe, mich zu bewegen....

Aber lest einfach selbst: http://www.nord-west...dex.php?id=4545

Machen tue ich garnichts, da mein WoW-Acc gekündigt ist...
Spiele zurzeit ein bißchen League of Legends, falls das wer kennt...


----------



## Shadowdaughter (12. Juli 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich sterbe auf der Arbeit...in meinem Büro wirds so saumäßig heiß...ich warte auf den Regen, der nicht kommt.



So ähnlich gehts mir auch. Keine Klimaanlage, auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens und das von morgens 9 bis abends 18.30. 

Ich wär jetzt gern ein Frostmage...


----------



## Farstar (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

die Temperaturen sind mir egal!
Merken tue ich nichts davon, weil ich letztes Jahr meine Wohnung mit zwei Klimaanlagen ausgerüstet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Sommer: Ich hasse ihn, weil ich Allergiker bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

P.S.
ich freue mich auf den Herbst, Winter!!!


----------



## Aquapainter (12. Juli 2010)

Liberiana schrieb:


> ...
> Spiele zurzeit ein bißchen League of Legends, falls das wer kennt...



Es gibt noch andere Spiele außer WoW???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (12. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Es gibt noch andere Spiele außer WoW????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, hab mich auch gewundert, aber es scheint so....


----------



## Umeas (12. Juli 2010)

@ Auapainter

Hey ist das normal bei dir, dass deine Signatur gefühlte 367 Million mal größer ist als der Text den du schreibst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Thema

Wer ist schon freiwillig bei 30°+ draußen, wo selbst der Wind einem keine Kühlung verspricht? Naaa, dann lieber ein Venitaltor, der einem Stunde um Stunde verbrauchte und schon 100 mal ein und wieder ausgeatmete Luft ins Gesicht pustet^^


----------



## Aquapainter (12. Juli 2010)

@ Umeas

wenn es Dir so vorkommt, dann mag das wohl so sein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (12. Juli 2010)

DANKE GOTT DANKE ES REGNET EIN WUNDER IST GESCHEN!!!


----------



## lazybone747 (12. Juli 2010)

also ich habe 36° non stop ^^ da bringt ein wentilator auch nit mehr soviel....


----------



## Odin245 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich bin am arbeiten - immer dann wenn alle andern frei haben steh ich fein hinter der Theke bei gefühlten 50° im Schatten kuschele ich dann mit dem Kühlschrank - denn wenn ich mir die Strand-Outfits mancher (weiblichen) Gäste anschaue steigt die gefühlte Temperatur nochmals um 20° ^^


----------



## steven9797 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich geh oft schwimmen und zwischen durch kollabiere gerne mal im ICE. XD


----------



## Craddus (12. Juli 2010)

ich bin am see oder im freibad beachvolleyball spielen... wenn die sonne nicht so erbarmungslos knallt.
oder arbeite im eiscafe...oder bin selber gast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (12. Juli 2010)

Dieses Wetter ist der Horror. Im Moment sind ein Ventilator und eine tragbare Klimaanlage in meiner Wohnung auf volle Pulle eingestellt. Heute gabs einen kurzen Regenschauer - hat aber nicht viel gebracht.
Ich geh nicht viel raus bei dem Wetter. Herbst und Winter finde ich viel angenehmer, um etwas draußen zu machen. Meinetwegen auch noch Frühjahr, bei Temperaturen bis zu 20 Grad. Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, ist einfach nur grausam.


----------



## worschdman (12. Juli 2010)

Das ist sicher der pre Event für Cataclysm, ich warte jeden Moment das Deathwing auftaucht XD


----------



## Wattie (12. Juli 2010)

ich stell mich in unserer wundervollen hauptstadt an die Hauptverkehrsstraßen und atme tief ein....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2010)

Hocke im Keller, da ich heut morgen meine letzte Prüfung hinter mich gebracht habe, kann ich jetzt meine Semesterferien genießen. Mal schaun was ich mache. Keine Ahnung xD


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (12. Juli 2010)

haha geile Umfrage!!! xD Da muss man ja fast seine Stimme abgeben!!! };oD

Bei der Hitze im Großraumbüro hocken, in einem Gebäude das "top modern" ist in dem man den Arbeitnehmern verklickert dass es sich im Sommer selber kühlt und im Winter selber heizt... alles vollautomatisch und auf natürlichem Wege nur durch Erdwärme und der "speziellen" Konstruktion des Gebäudes! oO was zum... WO IST MEIN ANTISCHWITZTOTEM?!?! UND BRINGT MIR DIESEN VERFLUCHTEN ARCHITEKTEN HER!!! >.< "heads will roll, blood will flow!" *sing* xD

Greetz.


----------



## Valerinea (12. Juli 2010)

Das Leben kann so hart sein.....

Ich hab an jedem Arbeitsplatz ne Klimanlage und schwitze trotzdem wie ein Schwein.

Dummerweise muß ich die Dinger nämlich reparieren und warten. Da sind dann auch schnell mal 40-50° im Spiel. 
Aber um halb vier war/ist Feierabend und dann gehts ab in den Keller bei 18° WOW zocken :-)

Sieht schon blöd aus wenns klingelt und man mit Strickjacke, dicken Socken und Jogginghose bei 37° die Tür aufmacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße aus dem Sahel- Gebiet Brandenburg

Val


----------



## Aggropip (12. Juli 2010)

Ich sitze in meiner Bude und versuch mich so wenig wie möglich zu bewegen.


----------



## Eox (12. Juli 2010)

Ich wünschte bei uns wären es NUR 30°... 
Es sind meist um die 37° bis 39° bei uns.


----------



## Klobbireturns (12. Juli 2010)

naja ich zock nur morgends vor der arbeit , da ich mit meiner Freundin aufsteh und dann noch 2,5 stunden Zeit hab bis ich zur Arbeit muss *g*

Und auf der Arbeit bin ich meist Froh wenn s mich in kalte keller bringt^^Bin Heizungs - und Gas Wasser installateur :-P
naja und ansonsten Schwimmen gehn...bei uns waren es am samstag 41 ° im Schatten x_x


----------



## Sysa (12. Juli 2010)

> Ich sitze vorm PC, weil ich heute morgen Betreuer auf einem Sportfest bei 30°C war(!), und gerade nicht die Lust habe, mich zu bewegen....
> 
> Aber lest einfach selbst: http://www.nord-west...dex.php?id=4545




Hab gelesen ... ist wohl im Moment kein Einzelfall bei euch. Bei meinem Sohn haben sie das Sportfest vertagt, da die Rekorin gestern umgekippt ist wegen der Hitze - war wohl Warnung genug für die Verantwortlichen.
Für mich glücklicherweise, vor allem für meinen Sohn, der hat Asthma und findet die Ozonwerte nicht witzig ... mehrmals am Tag inhalieren hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr.

Von der leichten Erfrischung heute Nachmittag nach dem Güßchen und dem Windchen ist nichts mehr übrig, es drückt nur um so mehr, hab ich den Eindruck.

So, und jetzt geh ich schauen, ob HDRO auf dem PC vernünftig installiert ist, die WoW Luft ist im Moment raus. Da kam mir das Angebot, HDRO noch mal zu testen grad recht. (Wo hab ich bloß die Daten hingelegt ... ) 
Und so nebenbei stelle ich dabei dann fest, ob der PC nur bei WoW spinnt, oder ob die Grafikkarte generell nichts höherwertiges 3D mässiges mehr mitmacht.


----------



## Gecko93 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich verbringe hier eine wundervolle Zeit mit Erich Eistee und Wiegald dem Ventilator,
während ich mich irsinnig freue gleich 4km mit dem Fahrrad zur Fahrschule zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanlinux (12. Juli 2010)

cfcNigel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit...
> 
> Ich sitze auf der Arbeit (seit 07 Uhr) und hab keine Klimaanlage
> 
> ...



dem schliess ich mich an und ich sitz immer noch hier rum.....


----------



## Nicorobbin (12. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich zocke fleissig, wohne in Amsterdam und das Unwetter das hier grad durchzog ist auf dem Weg zu euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]"Dann nutze ich den "Abgelenkenenden Schuss"[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Warst du beim Schuss abgelenkt?[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]War der Schuss abgelenkt?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]War der ablenker abgelenkt?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Eventuell war sogar der Nutzer abgelenkt...[/font]


----------



## Icelemon (12. Juli 2010)

ich warte gerade auf ein unwetter


----------



## Hortensie (12. Juli 2010)

Lol.
Klimaanlage?

Wohl kaum, keuch.

Ich bin Gärtnerin im Galabau. Heckenschneiden...........umfall.

Nu sitze ich hier vor den Miefquirrel ( Ventilator) und versuche wieder klar im Kopf zu werden.

Wann wirds endlich kühler?

Überhizte Grüße


----------



## Zhiala (12. Juli 2010)

Ich häng hier rum und tu nicht mehr als unbedingt nötig. Neben mir ein eiskalter O-Saft (später am ^Tag gerne auch Caipi^^) über mir ein Deckenventilator und - damit mir auch nicht kalt wird - ein plüschiger Hund auf meinen Füßen. Immernoch besser als mein Mann der ohne Klimaanlage Bus fahren darf bei dem Wetter. Schön wenn die Stadt die Teile die sereienmäßig drin sind wieder rausrupfen lässt und lieber die Fahrer bei 56°C 9 Stunden schwitzen lässt -.-


----------

